# I write shitty songs



## Helpful Corn (Mar 13, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/douchemagoo2/over-extended

don't bother commenting on the recording quality and the vocals, I already know.


----------



## Sop (Mar 13, 2013)

Helpful Corn said:


> https://soundcloud.com/ray-watson-5/over-extended
> 
> don't bother commenting on the recording quality and the vocals, I already know.


It wasn't that bad...


----------



## Helpful Corn (Mar 30, 2013)

updated with bass and lead guitar, redone vocals at a lower volume

https://soundcloud.com/douchemagoo2/overextended-take-2


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 30, 2013)

Not shitty at all.  But if mine and Sop's opinions don't sway you, you may find some consolation in knowing I write shittier music http://www.soundcloud.com/arikad0


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Mar 30, 2013)

What DAW do you guys use? I use fruity loops and make even shitty-er music lol


----------



## Helpful Corn (Mar 30, 2013)

post it
 we can all start a shitty band


----------



## Helpful Corn (Mar 30, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Not shitty at all. But if mine and Sop's opinions don't sway you, you may find some consolation in knowing I write shittier music http://www.soundcloud.com/arikad0


 
hey you have an excellent voice if I post an instrumental version of that song would you record the vocals? maybe someone could add some drums too. I like your stuff.

EDIT: I lived in saginaw for a month with this broad i was supposed to marry, whereabouts do you reside?


----------



## Helpful Corn (Mar 30, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/douchemagoo2/overextended-instrumental

uploaded an instrumental version regardless if anyone with a good voice could record the vocals over this well that would be awesome. drums too please, who wants to be in our GBand?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 30, 2013)

Helpful Corn said:


> hey you have an excellent voice if I post an instrumental version of that song would you record the vocals? maybe someone could add some drums too. I like your stuff.
> 
> EDIT: I lived in saginaw for a month with this broad i was supposed to marry, whereabouts do you reside?


Oh, I'm not confident in my vocals at all...  I only sing on a couple songs so a friend of mine can get the melody down.  Not something I enjoy doing...

I'm about 15 minutes from Saginaw.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm never going back to MI for the record had a miserable experience there, but you sound great compared to me so give it a shot if you will.  If not maybe you me and some other tempers can colaborate on something else cool with a uke solo and everything.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Mar 30, 2013)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> What DAW do you guys use? I use fruity loops and make even shitty-er music lol


 
I'm not sure but if a DAW is this, then none. I use a tascam DP-004 too many bells and whistles on the PC studios for my liking, I'm old and I prefer tactile knobs and whatnot.


----------



## Lanlan (Mar 30, 2013)

Maybe you guys can give me some tips, I've been recording music on my PC but I have to do so at a low volume or it peaks out, what kinda device should I be looking for so I can record at a decent volume?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 30, 2013)

I just use a Tascam DR-07 for recording and Audacity to edit/mix.  About as minimal as you can get...

When I get some time I'm going to mess around with the iPod Touch Garageband; been sitting on it for a few months now.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 30, 2013)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> What DAW do you guys use? I use fruity loops and make even shitty-er music lol


hay fl studios can be used to make good music (if thats what your saying)


----------



## Lanlan (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm using a program called Amplitube 3 to record everything, it's an awesome amp modelling software with 4-track recording. I can record drums via bypassing the amps, but it just peaks too often, especially with bass and drums. I need a new sound card but I have no idea what to look for.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Apr 9, 2013)

Helpful Corn said:


> post it
> we can all start a shitty band


 

Heres my contribution http://www.sendspace.com/file/rbc6ar.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Apr 9, 2013)

I also write music, but I don't really sing I've got some electronic video game style stuff:
https://soundcloud.com/daveriem

and I also play in a band which I also co-write music for
https://soundcloud.com/themachineage

@Helpful Corn: It sounds like you need some work on your strumming and timing. I would really suggest learning other musicians material and practice it. There are lots of good guitar lessons on youtube that can help tremendously...check out guys like Marty Schwartz, Jason Lee (from NextLevelGuitar or on the youtube channel rockongoodpeople), the youcanlearnguitar channel, Neil from the guitartricks channel and possibly even Bobby Crispy and Scott Grove (youtube channel groovydjs).

@wrettcaughn: You're guitar playing is very decent and pretty good IMO and your voice isn't half bad either, I really enjoyed some of your music.


----------



## SoraK05 (Apr 9, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/user/SoraK05
Here are some songs I did in 2005. I will put more of them on youtube.
I didn't get vocals in there, but there could be.

Thanks to all the above for sharing their music.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 29, 2013)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> @wrettcaughn: You're guitar playing is very decent and pretty good IMO and your voice isn't half bad either, I really enjoyed some of your music.


 
I missed this a few weeks back...  Thanks!
I've been playing guitar for around 15+ years but never took any lessons or trained fingerings/scales so I tend to keep it pretty simple.  The stuff I write is quite a bit different from the stuff I listen to and because of that I really never know if it's any good


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Apr 29, 2013)

Good you bumb'd this, it needs to stay fresh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anyone use EWQL for orchestral music?


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (May 1, 2013)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> Good you bumb'd this, it needs to stay fresh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not exactly sure what EWQL is but I assume it's a DAW or some sort of plugin for a DAW. I've used things like FL Studio and Reason for Synthesis and have gotten some awesome sounds from it. I just recently sold my Alesis QS 6.2 Synth but I may pickup another Synth or Midi Keyboard if I find a good deal.

I mainly play guitar but I've also been playing drums, though not consistently, for about 15 years and have started teaching myself keyboard/piano the last few years but I'm still very much a beginner with Piano. I've recently picked up the ukulele after my g/f bought one and have been learning little by little, which isn't to hard since I'm used to playing guitar already.


----------



## Langin (May 1, 2013)

I actually liked it! ;3 Your voice was kinda low on volume, but you have a nice voice and a good feeling for music ^-^


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 1, 2013)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> Not exactly sure what EWQL is but I assume it's a DAW or some sort of plugin for a DAW. I've used things like FL Studio and Reason for Synthesis and have gotten some awesome sounds from it. I just recently sold my Alesis QS 6.2 Synth but I may pickup another Synth or Midi Keyboard if I find a good deal.
> 
> I mainly play guitar but I've also been playing drums, though not consistently, for about 15 years and have started teaching myself keyboard/piano the last few years but I'm still very much a beginner with Piano. I've recently picked up the ukulele after my g/f bought one and have been learning little by little, which isn't to hard since I'm used to playing guitar already.


 


EWQL is short for East West Quantum Leap symphonic orchestra, it's a VST plugin. You can check it out on this site http://www.soundsonline.com/Symphonic-Orchestra it's not free though but it has amazing orchestral samples.


----------



## earlynovfan (May 6, 2013)

Hey! I write terrible music as well. I'll put up my soundcloud link when I get home tonight.
(It's blocked here at school >.> )

EDIT: https://soundcloud.com/logan-splett
There ya go.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 23, 2013)

Added a few more acoustic guitar tracks to my Soundcloud a short while back...

https://soundcloud.com/arikad0/saw-you-waiting-guitar

https://soundcloud.com/arikad0/jam1

https://soundcloud.com/arikad0/one-more-day-guitar


And a lighter one where I pretend to sing:
https://soundcloud.com/arikad0/cover-of-a-cover-of-a-cover


----------

